# How to raise Fluval 3.0?



## TacomaToker (Nov 16, 2020)

I’ve got a singular Fluval 3.0 for my 75 gal, I know a lot of people use 2 to get a good spread. I can’t afford another so I am wondering what would be the best way to raise it? Thanks for any tips or advice


----------



## a modest aquarist (Jun 11, 2019)

Fluval does sell a hanging kit online through various sellers if that's an option. You just have to make sure its for the 3.0 version. I googled this > Hanging Kit, you may need to hunt around for prices. I've seen others do the diy things with bending custom metal wires to add height, but I personally think hanging is better. Plus having the light suspended makes doing maintenance a little easier since you're not having to dance around the legs.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

TacomaToker said:


> I’ve got a singular Fluval 3.0 for my 75 gal, I know a lot of people use 2 to get a good spread. I can’t afford another so I am wondering what would be the best way to raise it? Thanks for any tips or advice


You will get better spread with the fluval as you raise it but you also get dramatically weaker light. Your 3.0 is probably putting down around 30 ppfd at substrate currently. If you raised it just 6 inches you would be less then 20 ppfd.


----------



## Stan510 (Feb 15, 2021)

If you're into tinkering..you might make a hood for it with mirror or mylar and that makes sure every photon goes down.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

TacomaToker said:


> I’ve got a singular Fluval 3.0 for my 75 gal, I know a lot of people use 2 to get a good spread. I can’t afford another so I am wondering what would be the best way to raise it? Thanks for any tips or advice


Actually depends on if your tank is rimmed or rimless.
You can find all sorts of risers (can't guarantee fit) for led light bars but most are for rimless tanks..
Like this:
Fluval Aquasky LED Light Risers Set of 2 or 4 | Etsy
Interesting product for the Current mount to suspend a 3.0








Fluval Planted Mount for the Current USA Tank Mount - Etsy


This Aquariums & Tank Decor item by AquariumPlantsPR has 41 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Las Piedras, PR. Listed on Jan 7, 2023




www.etsy.com





An interesting and cheap way...









DIY acrylic for rimless..








Fluval 3.0 on custom DIY acrylic risers


If any of you have been following my journal, you know that I have been debating about an upgrade from my current beamworks 6500k light. That light has done a nice job helping me get back into the hobby. However I really wanted to find a light with a nice color spectrum that was programmable as...




www.plantedtank.net




Commercial..


https://www.amazon.com/Hanging-Aquarium-Acrylic-Fixtures-Lighting/dp/B079YPFLMT


----------



## Taz2781 (Apr 10, 2021)

Here is a solution for rising the Fluval 3.0 to variable heights

Fluval 3.0 Planted and Marine Variable Raiser


----------



## sbo80 (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm also disappointed in the lack of options for lifting the 3.0, even the lack of "universal" hanging posts for those that don't want to put holes in the ceiling. Most of them are all proprietary to the lights they go for. Temporarily, I took a length of 2x2 board and cut a groove lengthwise with a router, so that it would rest on the rim. It only lifted 1.5" but it was enough that I could keep a lid on the tank and move it around to get into the tank without having to lift off or remove the lights every time. Of course I didn't paint or treat the wood so it started to mildew after a bit, and now I'm looking for something a little cleaner. I may try a DIY acrylic version. 
The link posted for the Amazon one is a single side for $18 (who sells something like that as a single?) from someone probably overseas and a reviewer said it took a month to receive.
The link posted for the Etsy one I've seen before, and it doesn't look like that is supported side-to-side, meaning if you bumped it from the outside, it would collapse and the light fall in the water. It's just balancing on the lip.


----------



## TacomaToker (Nov 16, 2020)

sbo80 said:


> I'm also disappointed in the lack of options for lifting the 3.0, even the lack of "universal" hanging posts for those that don't want to put holes in the ceiling. Most of them are all proprietary to the lights they go for. Temporarily, I took a length of 2x2 board and cut a groove lengthwise with a router, so that it would rest on the rim. It only lifted 1.5" but it was enough that I could keep a lid on the tank and move it around to get into the tank without having to lift off or remove the lights every time. Of course I didn't paint or treat the wood so it started to mildew after a bit, and now I'm looking for something a little cleaner. I may try a DIY acrylic version.
> The link posted for the Amazon one is a single side for $18 (who sells something like that as a single?) from someone probably overseas and a reviewer said it took a month to receive.
> The link posted for the Etsy one I've seen before, and it doesn't look like that is supported side-to-side, meaning if you bumped it from the outside, it would collapse and the light fall in the water. It's just balancing on the lip.


I saw that too. It doesent look stable. I am biting the bullet and getting a 2nd 3.0. No need to raise them with 2, and I will have some nice PAR. Do you inject CO2?


----------



## fozard (Apr 2, 2021)

3D printed risers! Printed some this afternoon for mine and they work great.


----------



## Palajos (Dec 4, 2021)

fozard said:


> 3D printed risers! Printed some this afternoon for mine and they work great.


Sell me a pair!! eBay?


----------

